# My FH will be so happy and so will I



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I finally came across a killer deal. 45(long) gallon aquarium for $50. Came w the top and lights. My FH should have himself a nice peaceful time and so will my poor oscar. I added the decor and filter. So all in all, got out for around $130ish


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats on the new tank, but it will only be peaceful likely for a couple months. This tank is much too small for a flowerhorn on it's own, and a FH with an Oscar (a bad combination anyway) would need a very large (6ft. or bigger) tank. Have you planned to upgrade again very soon?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the tank setup and at a great price too.

Now the bad news... I just hope that you are not planning for this to be a long-term home to your oscar and flowerhorn. A 45 long is not really big enough for these fish IMO. They would most likely get along much better and possibly be healthier in a larger tank. This looks like a great start for them for now though if they are still juveniles. Good luck.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Oscars and Flowerhorns live togjust fine, just not in this size tank


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Here in Florida you can get the complete set up of a 55g for $155 plus tax at Walmart. It comes with tank, hood/lights, filter and heater. Your tank looks great, good luck with your FH.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO I would agree with *gage*. I think that a FH and a oscar _could_ work together. This pairing would mostly depend on the aggression level of the FH, the sex of the two fish, and the size of the tank. With this tank you alread have one big strike against you because it is way too small for this. I would say that a tank would have to be a bare minimum of like 75 gallons for this to work. You would be even better off if it was like a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I should have added in the post, that the oscars and the FH didn't get along and one of my oscars almost died, so thats why i bought a 2nd tank just for the FH, Hope this clears everything up :wink:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i have proof it can work fine, ihave a 10" flowerhorn and an 8" oscar in my 90g...

but its good they have seperate tanks


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Clean look'n tank, good deal on that with the lights included you saved a few bucks. I'm sure your FH will be plenty happy for a long while until you can arrange somthing larger


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

yea im gonna start saving a lil at a time till i can pick up a 75, but for the meantime this will have to work :wink:


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Great deal. Nice tank. :thumb:


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

50 for a tank, lid and new light aint bad, the bad part is having to buy all the stuff for the tank, the filter itself was $40


----------

